# Jotul 602 Inside burn plate and air baffle arrangement needed



## Jonsered (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought I created a thread yesterday but I cannot find it. I recently purchased a used Jotul 602 and the burn plates and baffle were in a separate box so I think I have them setup the way they are supposed to go but I wanted a picture and/or diagram demonstrating the correct arrangement so I can confirm.

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2010)

Here ya go. Our baffles are more like part 5A.


----------



## Jonsered (Aug 9, 2010)

OK...so the square end of the burn plate goes out towards the door of the stove and they hang on the two pegs closer to the door rather than the two pegs closer to the rear of the stove...


----------

